# I need a program to remove the port from a proxy list



## Mr.Bungle

I need a program to remove the port from a proxy list. I was wondering if anyone knows of such a thing. my proxy list looks like this:
12.36.103.1:80
12.152.208.129:80
12.153.224.99:80
12.170.100.225:80
24.1.208.67:80
24.51.181.126:8080
24.76.11.125:80
24.83.219.199:8080
24.104.73.131:8080
24.149.18.9:8000
24.232.93.2:3128
24.232.155.200:80
61.11.25.129:80
61.11.25.129:8080
61.19.183.180:8080
61.19.240.10:80
61.50.172.135:80
61.50.172.136:80
61.50.172.137:80
61.50.172.159:80
61.52.105.187:8080
61.52.134.3:3128
61.152.241.194:8080
61.153.222.118:3128
61.178.58.109:8080
61.182.237.47:80
61.182.248.183:5080
61.218.38.154:80
61.218.114.123:80
61.221.30.167:3128
62.14.104.36:80
62.145.112.193:8080
62.149.65.129:8080
62.161.77.185:8080
62.193.71.195:80
62.231.114.242:80
63.70.62.33:80
63.80.192.21:80
63.111.123.130:80
63.239.145.1:80
64.14.144.71:80
64.56.51.196:7063
64.79.237.254:80
64.80.62.210:8080
64.109.242.65:80
64.110.72.35:8080
64.110.74.244:80
64.110.74.244:8080
64.240.156.246:80
65.5.209.28:6588
65.16.115.68:80
65.17.119.51:8000
65.41.59.138:8080
65.117.182.225:80
65.120.143.226:80
66.5.146.242:80
66.5.146.243:80
66.5.146.244:80
66.5.146.247:80
66.5.146.254:80
66.58.114.42:80
66.72.186.146:8080
66.98.212.79:8888
66.99.49.115:8080
66.114.194.100:80
66.134.197.11:8487
66.193.161.1:80
66.234.250.129:80
67.95.178.26:8080
67.100.226.67:8080
67.122.183.22:8080
67.149.19.217:65506
68.33.2.161:80
69.109.34.113:80
80.24.14.29:80
80.24.86.247:80
80.24.119.201:80
80.25.6.42:8080
80.25.151.179:80
80.25.156.151:80
80.25.170.252:80
80.25.181.33:80
80.26.4.209:80
80.26.40.203:80
80.26.107.29:80
80.26.113.195:80
80.32.92.183:80
80.35.252.64:80
80.36.251.89:80
80.37.10.60:80
80.55.147.98:80
80.55.212.234:80
80.59.33.97:80

I was wondering if no one knows of any program to do this if they could possibly whip up something with vb or something and make me a program that can do it, I willgreatly appreciate it and i dont believe it should be that hard, but thanks for looking and please keep your eye out


----------



## Squashman

I can do it on linux really easy, not sure about windows.


----------



## Squashman

I was able to open it in Excel as a delimited file. I used the colon as the delimiter.

I then just copy and pasted the first column back into a text file. Took me all of 30 seconds. If not less.


----------



## Mr.Bungle

how do you do that? lol


----------



## Mr.Bungle

nvm i got it


----------

